# Gästepass zum Antesten gesucht!



## Svênì (26. Mai 2012)

Heyho Buffed.de-Community,

ich suche einen Gästepass um Diablo 3 mal anzutesten, da ich mir noch unschlüssig bin ob ich es mir kaufen soll.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße
Sven


----------

